# Ffion Hague - press release



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

I feel for Ffion Hague today with William giving the press release to keep publicity under control.  Must be really hard when having suffered miscarriages, and feeling that you have to explain it to the country.  It is such a shame it has come to this, but hopefully it will help show that infertility is more common than people may think.    I hope she gets lots of support from friends and close family - it must be a hard time for them both.  Fingers crossed that they get lots of good luck soon


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

I am sorry that a very personal aspect of the Hague's life has been disclosed in order to dispel allegations about William and the alleged health of his marriage. Very brave of them to disclose this and should they already be on the tx journey, good luck to them.  It cannot have been easy for them to see all the pictures of baby Cameron last week either.

Jane


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Poor Ffion having to share this  - it's so wrong - we all know what a personal journey this is.  She must be very brave to face this and see Cameron's new baby.  We've all been through something like this - just not so public.


----------



## MARPSJR (Jul 29, 2009)

It is brave but you know good on her to embarrass those people who are so cruel and heartless to want to spread nasty rumours about her and her husband so publicly.


----------

